# Brocks 1st day at schutzhund training



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

training with Great Lakes Working Dog club .
the training coordinator is Mr Ronnie Weiss. He is a awsome guy and everyone in the club is super awsome!
We had a blast . Brock tried to pull my arms off lol. 
He and i are both totally spent a i type this!


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

oh and its rather long and not real super entertaining .


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Great job! the more you go out the more confidence he will get and prey drive will come up too. He liked the tug much better! One little bit of advice, make yourself a good post, posts don't move  good luck and take video!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice !!! Good job


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Great job! the more you go out the more confidence he will get and prey drive will come up too. He liked the tug much better! One little bit of advice, make yourself a good post, posts don't move  good luck and take video!


when i was moving backward , ronnie was instructing me to move back but yeah i def need more work on stayin still .. brock makes that hard ! Hes super strong with all the WP training i have done with him.
Wayne was giving me some advice thru it as well. I believe he used to post here. He has Rex , a garner dog and also has a pup outta howards tug o war.
i was havin a hard time keepin hold o brock . I wasnt really holdin the lead right i guess.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I was wondering if that was Wayne at the being of the video. Great video kind of long but I liked it. Cant wait to see Brock after some more training.


----------



## Committed2excellence (May 3, 2011)

motocross308 said:


> when i was moving backward , ronnie was instructing me to move back but yeah i def need more work on stayin still .. brock makes that hard ! Hes super strong with all the WP training i have done with him.
> Wayne was giving me some advice thru it as well. I believe he used to post here. He has Rex , a garner dog and also has a pup outta howards tug o war.
> i was havin a hard time keepin hold o brock . I wasnt really holdin the lead right i guess.


Get a good base. You are standing flat footed from the portion of the video that I watched. I am working a young dog in ring while rehabbing from an acl surgery so I have had to improvise at time and make one leg do the work of two. Don't know if you ever played sports but just don't keep all the weight on the front of your feet or you will eventually get dragged. Get some bend in your knees and even get a little squat going and he won't move you. I can send you some links to my training if you need or I'm sure ms performance has some good stuff too.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Committed2excellence said:


> Get a good base. You are standing flat footed from the portion of the video that I watched. I am working a young dog in ring while rehabbing from an acl surgery so I have had to improvise at time and make one leg do the work of two. Don't know if you ever played sports but just don't keep all the weight on the front of your feet or you will eventually get dragged. Get some bend in your knees and even get a little squat going and he won't move you. I can send you some links to my training if you need or I'm sure ms performance has some good stuff too.


thanx . Today was our 1st day of actually doing any work so im super green.
Lucky for me , i lucked into a ton of great people when i began my journey into the world of dog training. I got allota help just to get me goin. Howard Burgess sent me to Amy and Tim Johnson of Johnsons kennel , they sold me Brock and got me rollin. and now Howard sent me to Ronnie Weiss and he is flippin awsome! Nice to find a bulldog friendly trainer just 45 min from my house with a great rep!


----------



## Sondra74 (Jul 10, 2011)

It's my fault the video is long. LOL Typical Mom: can't miss anything her baby does for the very first time. :roll:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice, can't wait to see him after he has gone for abit


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Dude... is that a Thundercats shirt?!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sondra74 said:


> It's my fault the video is long. LOL Typical Mom: can't miss anything her baby does for the very first time. :roll:


:rofl: I feel ya! 
Great job and glad to know you guys had a good time!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

motocross308 said:


> when i was moving backward , ronnie was instructing me to move back but yeah i def need more work on stayin still .. brock makes that hard ! Hes super strong with all the WP training i have done with him.
> Wayne was giving me some advice thru it as well. I believe he used to post here. He has Rex , a garner dog and also has a pup outta howards tug o war.
> i was havin a hard time keepin hold o brock . I wasnt really holdin the lead right i guess.


I could tell he was telling you to back up but when you were a post you were going abck and fourth! I know it takes time to learn how to plant yourself and even the strongest dogs would'nt be able to move you. You have good support so you will do just fine! Not bad for a newbie 



Committed2excellence said:


> Get a good base. You are standing flat footed from the portion of the video that I watched. I am working a young dog in ring while rehabbing from an acl surgery so I have had to improvise at time and make one leg do the work of two. Don't know if you ever played sports but just don't keep all the weight on the front of your feet or you will eventually get dragged. Get some bend in your knees and even get a little squat going and he won't move you. I can send you some links to my training if you need or I'm sure ms performance has some good stuff too.


:goodpost: you have a good support system already but if you need anything just ask! There are a lot of good online resources.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Well, look at Indie's big bro now!  You're making me rethink getting her into it.. though like I said, it takes a lot of commitment and responsibility to be a good handler, and right now it's a bit rough! Brock is looking GOOD, and I can't wait to see his training progress!


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Chevys And Pitties said:


> Dude... is that a Thundercats shirt?!


why yes it is


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

motocross308 said:


> why yes it is


That was Super Geek of me to notice that first lol. But Brock looks like he's having so much fun


----------



## Sondra74 (Jul 10, 2011)

Brock actually surprised us. He has prey drive hidden in that monster body. :woof: I shouldn't be surprised though. He enjoys learning new things.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Thundercats... HOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

Thats great your getting active. I went to my local sch club my trainer reffered me to, she warned me they would laugh. The school is ran by the gentleman who makes my dog food. Its a competative gsd team. Well they all laughed at me and my runt pitbull. Throwing out that O was small and so light weight. Aja explained he wasnt a pitbull. It got good from there, the guys were inquisitive about onyx. The class wasnt familiar with the breed. They played with him for a while, and happy to say once my shoulder is cool aja got me set up to join her bh class at their facility

Keep it up brock!!!


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Way to go guys! We're gonna try and get out there and work with you guys in the coming weeks (gotta get Wayne off my butt ya know...he won't leave me be!) and have some fun with the pup.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome Motocross looks like you guys had a good time. Keep up the good work!


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> Thundercats... HOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thats great your getting active. I went to my local sch club my trainer reffered me to, she warned me they would laugh. The school is ran by the gentleman who makes my dog food. Its a competative gsd team. Well they all laughed at me and my runt pitbull. Throwing out that O was small and so light weight. Aja explained he wasnt a pitbull. It got good from there, the guys were inquisitive about onyx. The class wasnt familiar with the breed. They played with him for a while, and happy to say once my shoulder is cool aja got me set up to join her bh class at their facility
> 
> Keep it up brock!!!


lol we are on oposite sides on this one .. brock was one of the heavier dogs there! I think he pulled harder than he did at WP! my upper body is SORE!


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Awesome Motocross looks like you guys had a good time. Keep up the good work!


TY! We will try. 
I have a feelin they wont let osndra set on the sidelines as much as she likes lol


----------

